# Vendor to repair HO Intermountain Gevo



## Big Blue (Jan 25, 2017)

Need vendor to repair 6 year old Intermountain Gevo w dcc and sound that I haven't been able to master...
Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance.
John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Describe the problem that you are having with your loco.
That may help find someone who would be interested
in doing the work.

Don


----------



## Big Blue (Jan 25, 2017)

DonR said:


> Describe the problem that you are having with your loco.
> That may help find someone who would be interested
> in doing the work.
> 
> Don


4 year old dcc w sound. Ran great then suddenly started stuttering and running very dlow


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The very first thing I'd try is:
Put it on a programming track
(you can reset it on the main, but YOU MUST REMOVE ALL OTHER LOCOS or disaster will result).

Set CV 8 to "8".
This does a factory reset of the decoder, and restores all default settings.
It should also reset the engine number to "3".

From that point, you'll have to restore any custom settings you may have entered.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My suggestion would be to pull the shell and any interfering electronics and inspect each driveshaft.

These are symptoms of a broken driveshaft. While holding in place on the track, apply power and see if all four (or six) axles are turning. If one truck or the other is dead you have found the trouble.


----------

